# Boot Manager and New Roms



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I started this thread to share tips on how to get some of the newer roms, especially ICS roms to work in. oot manager.

If you have any new roms working please tell us how you did it and how well they run off of the sd card.

Any problems user sd booster? Tips?

Any tips or ideas would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have been running boot manager for a few months and it has worked great. You will find roms that won't run but a big majority will. I have put every build of liquids aosp ics on here and ran just as great as if loading it straight to the phone. I have protekks aokp on it now and runs flawlessly. I guess we are lucky that ics runs off the gb radios so we can flip flop back and forth with ease. As far a tweaks don't really have any. I just let it run stock. I was able to install a backup of thundershed on here but been about it. There was one rom can't remember which it was that would install fine but when you click boot rom it wouldn't reboot. You had to restart your phone after hitting boot and wouod work fine. So there are quirks but over all if you are a flashoholic then this is for you. No I am not a paid spokesperson for boot manager lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

So far I have tried 2 nandroids and 2 roms clean installs. It says successfully installed. I hit boot....it asks are u sure i say yes then suoeruse permission granted then booting please wait then nothing. I tried a reboot manually and got a boot loop so never tried that again.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You using ext4 or ext2?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

ext2, can I answer the phone while rom installs?

I was able to do a clean install of jesters ice!

If i sync with gmail in jesters rom then go back to my phone rom will i have to clear data in gmail so it will send messages? i always have to do that when restoring a nandroid.

Hey! How do I back up a rom in slot 1?

Thanks!


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Go to slot 1 in BM. Manage Slot>Backup Slot.

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Doug! Where is it saved? Is it a full fledged nandroid that can be restored even without boot manager?


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Thanks Doug! Where is it saved? Is it a full fledged nandroid that can be restored even without boot manager?


It is saved in sdcard/bootmanager/Backup.
I do not believe it can be used outside of BM, but that is just a guess. There is an FAQ on the init2winit.com website.

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Jesters ics rom runs nicely in bm. I cannot get nusense to install clean nor from a nandroid. I wish I could. If I had TS 1.4, Jester's ICS, and Nusense I could switch between the best 3 roms around!


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Jesters ics rom runs nicely in bm. I cannot get nusense to install clean nor from a nandroid. I wish I could. If I had TS 1.4, Jester's ICS, and Nusense I could switch between the best 3 roms around!


I haven't tried loading it in BM yet myself, but was wondering if you made sure to check: Large Boot Image in settings?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I haven't tried loading it in BM yet myself, but was wondering if you made sure to check: Large Boot Image in settings?


 I have it checked and its a no go.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Also, I saw some mention of removing "wipe" lines in some roms
Updater-script to run them in BM.

Doug B.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> Also, I saw some mention of removing "wipe" lines in some roms
> Updater-script to run them in BM.
> 
> Doug B.


Seems I read something about that as well and makes sense, as it's trying to wipe a non-existent partition essentially.
I may have to take one or two shots at modifying the script to work for that.
But if you wanna try at your own risk, here is a modified installer. (not that I see any risk involved, other then not working, lol)
Just take the META-INF from THIS ZIP and place it in the rom.zip, replacing the existing files.
If you decide to try it out, let us know how it goes....


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I didnt realize I was talking to you Santod. I'm embarrassed to suggest you waste your time on this. You work hard enough on your spectacular rom.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Take one of the roms you couldn't load and unzip it. Replace the META-INF folder with the one Santod provided. Re-zip. Try installing in BM.
As to the partition not being there: BM creates images on the sdcard prior to installing the rom. And the app writers suggest wiping these images at every rom install.
Hope this helps.

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Doug.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Keep us posted if this works as more might try the rom if it works.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Keep us posted if this works as more might try the rom if it works.


+1

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Trying now.... no luck. Rom installed but wouldn't boot. Wiped all 3 and large boot image in ext2.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

I tried filling a slot today and my phone kept rebooting while trying to install lol Guess bm doesn't like Liquid MR2 build









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> I tried filling a slot today and my phone kept rebooting while trying to install lol Guess bm doesn't like Liquid MR2 build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 1.5 MR2.6 on slot 3.

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone get any of the ice sense roms to run in one of the slots? I probably don't have room on my SD card anyway. only 5 gb free.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

5 gigs is more than enough to run roms off boot manager. I had 5 roms and less than a gig of space left on the ad card and ran great. Just something about sense ics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

When/if VZW releases an official ICS I hope the ruu will run in bm. I like to thrill and amaze my friends who have newer phones that aren't rooted.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> When/if VZW releases an official ICS I hope the ruu will run in bm. I like to thrill and amaze my friends who have newer phones that aren't rooted.


Show off lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Big time. Not many phones can run ICS or Gingerbread with just a reboot!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm actually surprised this thread has envolked so little interest. A lot of people.used to use this app. I remember all the annoying posts about how do I get this rom to work in boot manager. Now I have joined the ranks of the annoying.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I'm actually surprised this thread has envolked so little interest. A lot of people.used to use this app. I remember all the annoying posts about how do I get this rom to work in boot manager. Now I have joined the ranks of the annoying.


Welcome!

Doug B.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Jonah got newts sense 4 to boot in bm but I couldn't.

A suggestion was made to toggle the boot large image setting then try to install a nandroid of Nusense. It has worked some. Not for me.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I finally gave up trying to set up nusense in a slot and installed it as.my phone Rom. I have jester ice and thundershed in slots. Everything works but the only one.with really stable data is thindershed. At.least I can easily play with all 3 Roma now. Each has.features.I really like. I am getting lots of flickers with nusense though.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I want to know why boot manager needs a data connection to run?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I want to know why boot manager needs a data connection to run?


You're scaring me now.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Why?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Unwarranted permissions could be construed as info gatherers.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone use the SD card booster? If so is there a way to UNdo it if it doesn't work well? The warning that popped up scared me. I don't know if it is worth doing nor if I can undo it if it makes things worse.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone know if nusense 7.6 will install in a slot rom. I have 6.4 running as the phone rom and don't dare change it until I'm sure I like 7.6 better.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

i had a weird experience today. it has kind of soured me on bootmanager. i have nusense as my phone rom, jester ics in slot 1, and thundershed in slot 2. I've been in one ICS or the other for a week but got aggravated trying to watch football vids on espn so I selected my trusty slot 2 thundershed (which i had used before). Instead of a nice easy transition it got stuck on the white htc screen.

Ok, no problem I thought because I have slot 2 backed up in boot manager.

Of course i had to go to recovery and chose to restore my phone rom from boot manager folder. It worked fine but of course it takes about a half.hour for all the wait for this and wait for that and then the wait some more for superuser to grant access to boot manager. Finally! Well then I thought...first try must have been a fluke so.I tried again....same result....30 minutes again....then I restored me backup to slot two. Everything seemed to go fine....I hit boot rom in slot 2 from within bm....and all I get is the endless white htc screen just like the other 2 times.

Finally I had to restore a thundershed nandroid to slot 2 then install boot manager from play store.

All seems well within bm now but I haven't tried going back to slot 1. I'm afraid if I go back to slot 1 I wont be able to boot slot 2 again. Backing up the slot is obviously useless.

Any idea what went wrong?

Does this sort of thing happen often in bm? Kind of defeats the purpose!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

What's the easiest way to.change the phone Rom in boot manager? I'd like to try 7.6


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

flash whatever rom you want and redownload boot manager. All the other roms in boot manager is saved on your SD card so you wont lose anything.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, do you like 7.6 better than 6.4?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I do seems like lots less lag and just runs smoother.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I do seems like lots less lag and just runs smoother.


That's funny because it.seems most posters are saying lag is worse in 7.6. It just shows to.go ya that every tbolt is different.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

recDNA said:


> That's funny because it.seems most posters are saying lag is worse in 7.6. It just shows to.go ya that every tbolt is different.


That's not the consensus I have seen, but then again, I tirelessly read each and every post and somewhat know many of the users over there. 
But definitely each Bolt seems to react differently...

In fact I can honestly say, the only thing laggier is music and that was due to my attack on battery life in this revision.
Seems to have worked, as users are reporting anywhere from really good to great battery life on this one.
I will do what I can to improve the audio lag, but as stated, "juice use" was the goal this round.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

6.4 works so well for me (except for the delays after a reboot) that I will wait for a later version to try. I really like the power menu I have in 6.4

Since I use an extended battery and routinely charge in a car cradle battery life isn't a major concern for me. I care about speed, smoothness, and functionality.

I am very grateful for your continued work in ICS Sense. I completely understand that battery life is a Major concern for the majority of users so it's great you were able to improve it.

BTW, I tried supersu in 6.4, updated its binaries right away, but for some reason it totally screwed up 6.4. I had to resrore a nandroid.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone ever fix permissions within boot manager? I have Jester's ICS rom in slot 1. I decided to try to fix permissions in boot manager so I went into boot manager, slid over to slot 1, hit the settings button, and chose fix permissions. A popup came up with spinning arrows saying fixing permissions please wait...well that was an hour ago. I don't know how long I should wait before I try to back out of the app.

Has anyone ever tried this? How long did it take you to fix permissions? I know it takes about 25 minutes in rom manager but that is working within ram and I assume boot manager is working on the sd card so I know it might take longer but I don't know how long is too long.

I would really appreciate some input. I would hate to screw up slot 1.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Looks like the makers of boot manager are going to start working on it again.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------

